# EA Proficiency



## Overworked724 (Feb 8, 2018)

Truth. I know the content. Backward, forward, up and down. But speaking in public with a prepared script is so intimidating. My mind skips like a record when I practice in lodge. 

Tomorrow (weather permitting) I do my EA Proficiency in open lodge (my lodge’s practice). 

I’m an AARP member, and I am constantly managing global meetings, yet I am nervous...really really nervous. Wow. 

Sigh. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Feb 8, 2018)

You'll be fine.  We've all been there.  If you weren't stressing I'd be worried.  You know the lecture, I have all the confidence in the world you'll bang it out.  Good luck.  Remember don't just learn the words, learn the meaning of those words and apply them to your life.


----------



## Overworked724 (Feb 9, 2018)

Roger that!


----------



## LK600 (Feb 9, 2018)

Ignore everything else other than your mentor (person assisting you during it).  Remember... every person in that room is rooting for you.  Good Luck though I think you will be fine.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 9, 2018)

One of the ways we make good men better is by breaking down self imposed limitations.

You'll do fine.  You know that on an intellectual level.  Actually doing it will break down your internal resistance on an emotional level.  Excelsior!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 9, 2018)

Remember, proficiency not perfection.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2018)

How did it go Brother ?


----------



## Overworked724 (Feb 10, 2018)

Snowstorm....cancelled the stated meeting tonight. 

But I’m ready....so will be in two weeks.  No rush...also gives me time to polish up a bit more. Feeling very good about the material...and my mentor is pretty pleased. 

Step by step!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 10, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> Snowstorm....cancelled the stated meeting tonight.
> 
> But I’m ready....so will be in two weeks.  No rush...also gives me time to polish up a bit more. Feeling very good about the material...and my mentor is pretty pleased.
> 
> Step by step!



Step by step indeed - but sorry to hear the weather was not co-operating !


----------



## Symthrell (Feb 14, 2018)

I was nervous when I did my EA Proficiency, really more like scared, because I hate public speaking. The Director of Works, at my lodge, assured me all the guys in there were in my corner. They wanted me to succeed and progress. That calmed my nerves a bit but what really help was that the Director of Works stumbled a bit and I was able to give him the question and then answer. At that point my nervousness subsided and the rest went pretty easily. Since that night my fear of public speaking is a thing of the past.


----------



## Overworked724 (Feb 24, 2018)

Delivered my EA proficiency tonight. (Long form). It was well delivered!  I am very pleased with myself....my study and hard work was evident!  

Yes!!


----------



## Overworked724 (Feb 24, 2018)

But more to the point...I did not freeze up.  My intender was not there, so the brother assigned as my interlocutor gave me helpful tips on where to “put” my eyes. Worked like a charm!


----------



## goomba (Feb 24, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Remember, proficiency not perfection.



Can we please pass  this phrase to every grand ritual lord in the land?

We use the terms "rough ashlar" and "perfect ashlar" but we don't do a very good job at explaining them.  The perfect ashlar is not perfect.  It still has imperfections.  Perfection is only an ideal, a goal, a symbol.  We are to aim for that goal but realize we cannot reach it.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 24, 2018)

goomba said:


> Can we please pass  this phrase to every grand ritual lord in the land?
> 
> We use the terms "rough ashlar" and "perfect ashlar" but we don't do a very good job at explaining them.  The perfect ashlar is not perfect.  It still has imperfections.  Perfection is only an ideal, a goal, a symbol.  We are to aim for that goal but realize we cannot reach it.



Agreed, Bro. Goomba.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 26, 2018)

goomba said:


> Can we please pass  this phrase to every grand ritual lord in the land?
> 
> We use the terms "rough ashlar" and "perfect ashlar" but we don't do a very good job at explaining them.  The perfect ashlar is not perfect.  It still has imperfections.  Perfection is only an ideal, a goal, a symbol.  We are to aim for that goal but realize we cannot reach it.



Exactly.  The "perfect ashlar" is fitted for the building with no work beyond that point.  Nicely squared off but neither polished nor free of pits.  The minimum amount of work for the stone to fit into place.

If you're familiar with coin collecting it's like the terms for condition of a coin.  "About good" means you can just barely tell what year it was but it looks like it was run over by a train.  "Good" means it was in the parking lot for many years.  "Very fine" means the coin looks terrible.  if you're not a coin collector you'd never be able to get the term right because the terms sound like the standards are much higher than they are.


----------

